# Touch Up Paint For 21rs



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Any ideas on where to find touch up paint for my 21 RS? I repaired damage to the "Stone" hole (Hopefully not a bullet hole") last summer. Now the fiberglass/bondo -2 inch area- looks like a big wad of Bubble Licious


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where is the hole located?? I would look to put some type of sticker over the spot as any paint you use will not be very successful. If it is on the front panel / lower portion, then maybe you could diamond plate the area.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Take the trailer or the part to your local auto paint store.. They have this tool called a "prophet" it is a $10k tool that is placed on the surface and gives them the color code. They then can simply mix any amount of touch up paint. A lot of the stores have the capability to make spray cans of the touch up paint on site for you.. It will be a very close match.. Technology has fixed this paint matching problem.

Carey


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Camper Andy and Colorado Dirtbikers. This is very helpful. The hole was just below the "Swoosh" and the Outback logo on the front.

I'm going to the RV SuperShow at the FL State Fair grounds next weekend so I'll try to p/u a cool lookin' sticker or maybe chat with a vendor about the "Prophet"....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I think I could expand on that a little. Like Camper Andy said I believe paint would be a waste of time. When you say hole is it a hole or a chip?

If I was to do it I would re-fiberglass it. You can get fiber glass kits at any store and they could be white. You'll never get the match correctly but then use the sticker as Andy suggested. Don't be afraid of the fiberglass. I fixed several "plastic car bumbers" and quite a few boats with it. It will hold forever!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a reminder, The white is a gel coat and all other colors on the Outback are plastic stickers. They can be matched at a sign company or ordered from Keystone. The lower skirt is the only paint on the outside of the Outback and I am not sure if it isn't a powder coat. You can match the white gel coat color at a Automotive paint store. Kirk


----------

